# Dubia and Locust



## The Trooper (Sep 27, 2015)

You guys are probably sick of answering questions like this but i need some pointers please! 

I'm going to be getting my first beardie soon, an adult male. I understand his diet should be 80% veg and 20% bugs (approx). The veg seems easy enough but i have a couple quick bug related questions regarding the above couple species.

I have chosen these because as i understand it they are quiet and don't smell, i assume this is correct?

Are gel water crystals sufficient for hydration? If so how often should i replace it, or does it just run out?

Food - Is veg ok for them, or should i use dog/cat food as well?

Accommodation wise, i'm looking at a specific box designed for locusts and a black plastic box with air holes drilled. Tubes and egg boxes for hiding.

Any other pointers are appreciated as well, thanks loads guys!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

The Trooper said:


> You guys are probably sick of answering questions like this but i need some pointers please!
> 
> I'm going to be getting my first beardie soon, an adult male. I understand his diet should be 80% veg and 20% bugs (approx). The veg seems easy enough but i have a couple quick bug related questions regarding the above couple species.
> 
> ...


for your dubia veg is good and oats no dog or cat food 
water crystals are good and you can tell when to replace/top up


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I would recommend avoiding water gel or balls or anything synthetic and/or branded. They just aren't needed. Offer a wide variety of veg and they will get all the hydration they need from that.

As for other food, I only offer the fruit, veg and a mix of cereals( not nesquik, cheerios and all that ) and chicken layers mash. I'm also looking to add alfalfa pellets soon. I don't and won't use any dog or cat foods, they are made for carnivores which locust and roaches aren't.

I also avoid feeding oranges, many people swear by them and think they increase breeding. It might but it is recommended not to feed citrus to reptiles so surely that should include the feeders that your reptiles eat?

Lastly locust seem to need heat for digestion so it will be best storing them directly on top of the vivarium or in a warm area of the house. Dubias also do better in heat but it isn't necessary.



Gavin.


----------



## The Trooper (Sep 27, 2015)

gavgav04 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I would recommend avoiding water gel or balls or anything synthetic and/or branded. They just aren't needed. Offer a wide variety of veg and they will get all the hydration they need from that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply Gavin, another Jock too eh? :lol2:

I'll likely keep both above the viv, mainly for easy storage. What sort of veg is best, i hear carrots are good, any others? 

Also Wheetabix is supposed to be a good shout?

What about housing? Black plastic box for Dubia and special locust box for locusts?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

The Trooper said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply Gavin, another Jock too eh? :lol2:
> 
> I'll likely keep both above the viv, mainly for easy storage. What sort of veg is best, i hear carrots are good, any others?
> 
> ...


Someone's got to be, I suppose.

I don't really know if there are a select few that are best. I see it as the more variety you offer the better the diet, much the same as it is for your proposed Dragon. Offering little variety will usually mean giving more on one vitamin and less of others but a wide variety will hopefully cover everything.

For the locust I find they are more likely to eat leafy veg like lettuces, turnip greens, carrot greens, dandelion and even grass cuttings. Root veg can still be offered but I usually grate it for locust.

Dubias will eat anything so just give them( and the locust ) what you are feeding the Dragon. There is a large list somewhere of suitable fruit and veg for Bearded Dragons( possibly in the 'Newbie Advice' section ).

Weetabix is fine, again I'm going to say variety. Crush some up and add in some porridge oats( 70p a KG so cheap ). I have a huge barrel of feed for my feeders but can't remember all the cereals/grains I have in but oats is one. 

A dark storage box is best for the dubias and just a normal storage box is fine for the locust. Just make sure both have plenty of ventilation and you only offer enough wet food for one sitting otherwise humidity will build up and start killing the feeders and attract unwanted pests.



Gavin.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

To echo above, give your Dubia's fresh veg & they'll do well, I give mine a very light spray whenever I feed them, seems to really help plump them up but I don't bother with aqua-gels etc. I also find that while they live happily in the reptile room they only breed when I keep them nice & toasty.

Have fun


----------

